# Ways That FurAffinity Can Improve In 2012



## maxgoof (Jan 1, 2012)

1. Allow grouping of submissions. It would allow you to put commisions in one place, original art in another, music in another, etc. Hopefully, sub groupings should also be allowed, and the order adjusted, so we don't have to create our own <<First<Previous|Next>Last>> menus.

2. Allow special group accounts. It would make it easier for you to display what groups you belong to.

3. Timed submissions, that automatically delete themselves after a specified period of time. This would make advertizing streams easier.

4) Allow video submissions as a passthrough in the regular gallery. Presently you can do it, but only with you tube, and only in your journal.

5) Allowing you to create a "featured" list that would let you on a daily, weekly, or monthly basis to change your featured submission without having to do it manually.

6) Increase the size of audio submissions from 10MB to 20MB or higher.

7) Revamp the tags. It makes no sense to have over 10 different versions of Rock by decade and style, but leave off Folk, Country, and Broadway completely. Also, you need to have multiple species. And some of the artwork tags make no sense.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Aidy (Jan 1, 2012)

I would love to see that UI update that was supposed to be out by now.


----------



## Erethzium (Jan 1, 2012)

8 ) Fix the issue with the site running incredibly slow 90% of the time


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 1, 2012)

9) more rape

10) even more rape.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 1, 2012)

A better more visible guide for how to write TTs


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jan 1, 2012)

Ban all furries.

+1 on the UI update


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cool wish list ya got there.

Though seriously, that sounds pretty much just like how DA is.  Maybe not 100%, but pretty damn close.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

More admins, like twice as much.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jan 1, 2012)

11) Dicks


----------



## Erethzium (Jan 1, 2012)

More like 5 or 6 times as many, hopefully then we can have trouble tickets answered in 1 month instead of 5.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 1, 2012)

I would like to see the folders option. It would be nice to be able to group my comic pages together so I don't have so many pages in my main submissions area.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

Erethzium said:


> More like 5 or 6 times as many, hopefully then we can have trouble tickets answered in 1 month instead of 5.


You can't really blame them though, there's like 200k users and a staff of less than 20, not to mention this is furries we're talking about.
They could make a special type of rookie admin spot, specifically for handling trouble tickets.


----------



## Alstor (Jan 1, 2012)

The removal of the TT system and a report button implication.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 1, 2012)

Alstor said:


> The removal of the TT system and a report button implication.



But then furries would just hit the button every time someone upsets them.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 1, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> But then furries would just hit the button every time someone upsets them.



Well it's better than getting constant journal updates on how someone is leaving, then a couple days later come back.


I want to be able to customise what I watch when I watch an artist, journal updates from some artists are annoying because they talk about the most ridiculous crap and bitch about something nobody cares about, like someone unwatching them or whatever.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 1, 2012)

Get a more precise mature filter. Three subsections does not seem like enough to realistically categorize the maturity of the content for each age group.
There are things blocked from younger users that I still to this day do not understand why they are blocked.

At the least, non erotic writing should be accessible. I mean, there's nothing prohibiting a young and curious reader from picking up a book with lethally violent and complex plots, and in most cases, my friends read much worse.

That's just what I think on he subject, though.

OP's tagging thing for music; I CANNOT EXPRESS HOW MUCH THIS INFURIATE ME. I don't write rock and I don't write the genres listed. My music is experimental prog verging on metal, and if there was at least a "Prog" or "Metal" tag, I would be extremely gracious


----------



## Alstor (Jan 1, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> But then furries would just hit the button every time someone upsets them.


Every site has a direct report button for posts. Reddit, Youtube, Google, etc. They don't hide the report option in a settings menu.

It would be easy, though. Just use the same form that the system has now and add the previously visited link in the report.

Unless you're trying to say that the admins will be doing too much work. Oh golly gosh, how horrible.


----------



## Accountability (Jan 1, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> But then furries would just hit the button every time someone upsets them.



Most sites warn you that abusing the reporting feature can get you banned. (YouTube says "Abusing this feature is also a violation of the Community Guidelines, so don't do it.").


----------



## Azure (Jan 1, 2012)

implode violently for my own amusement


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 2, 2012)

Name changes (probably a mega software inability there though)


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 2, 2012)

every single thing that is reasonable...starting at 2007


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 2, 2012)

For how much people bitch, I'm actually pretty satisfied. I wouldn't mind seeing batch & group uploads, groups, being able to pick what I want to see from an artist, but I love the current more minimal UI.

I don't want to see video uploads though, will open up the floor for vlogging and obnoxious shit. 

The inbox system could be a bit better - I'd like to see the background to what I'm replying to darker than where I'm writing (I hate it on these forums too, having to look for the /quote phrase)


----------



## Uberskunk (Jan 2, 2012)

With regard to video, The website is slow enough without people flooding it with video submissions of fursuiting. They already do that with photos, and although there is a rule about flooding, as we all know, fursuiters are just plain better than the rest of us and don't have to adhere to the same guidelines.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 2, 2012)

So is this just a second suggestions thread or what? :V


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 2, 2012)

Accountability said:


> Most sites warn you that abusing the reporting feature can get you banned. (YouTube says "Abusing this feature is also a violation of the Community Guidelines, so don't do it.").


yet somehow I've reported like 6 different troll videos for things such as animal abuse and my account still works


----------



## Bir (Jan 2, 2012)

I would like to see folders in the gallery/inbox/scraps areas, and a "Delete" button for submissions I have no use for. Perhaps if things were allowed to be deleted, there would be more room to do other things with the site and perhaps it will run a little faster.

I would also like to see a "group" search, with activity ratings on the front page. For example (Not active, Rarely active, Semi active, Active, Very active) or something. I don't want to join groups that don't do anything. 

But MOST of all, please make folders for the inbox/gallery/scraps. PLEASE.


----------



## Onnes (Jan 2, 2012)

Seems like FA has been painfully slow lately. They could certainly stand to fix that.


----------



## Elessara (Jan 2, 2012)

Bir said:


> I would like to see folders in the gallery/inbox/scraps areas, and a "Delete" button for submissions I have no use for. Perhaps if things were allowed to be deleted, there would be more room to do other things with the site and perhaps it will run a little faster.



You can delete submissions.
Control panel > Manage submissions > Remove

+1 for the UI update and folders.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 2, 2012)

It would be nice if this place would actually do something for us lowly writers.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 2, 2012)

Following up with promises that should have been out in 2010 or 2011.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 2, 2012)

Fixing the "this" button.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 2, 2012)

It'd be cool to do a search in notes for sender name. So you can find notes from user X without having to scroll


----------



## GingerM (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the minimalist UI. I would like to see the ability to send one note to several people simultaneously; I would also like to see the ability to create custom notes folders.


----------



## enjoiPANDAS (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a couple suggestions because I really like how FA is compared to galleries such as deviantART. I don't want FA to evolve into a place where everything is about how popular your journals are or front-page features, I like how simple it is. if you try to cram too many features in, you lose site of what it is originally, which is why I wouldn't care for things like adding videos.

- Add folder system BUT make the scrap section into a folder. If people were allowed to choose what they can and can't view from an artist, no one would watch scraps and I'm one of the artists who REEEAAALLY utilize the scraps and no one on dA watches my scraps  because they don't have to. >: Yeah, I'll admit, I don't read journals really and I don't care to constantly delete them but I was muuuuch rather so that then have people not see my scraps. I upload quality sketches there but I don't like a lot of uncolored or un-inked art in my main gallery, which is why turning it into a folder that is still easily accessible would be nice. Either that or have the others optional but still have scraps mandatory. If no one wanted people to see their scraps, it wouldn't be accessible by others.

- Fix the "manage" section so that you can select a group of submissions / favorites / people you watch so that people can delete more than one at a time. I hate having to delete everything individually, ESPECIALLY when it resets you back to the first page every. time.

- Make it to that when a picture is deleted it is AUTOMATICALLY REMOVED FROM YOUR FAVORITES instead of a box with an X over it.

- When someone removes a watch / journal / comment / favorite before you see it, make it to where it doesn't show up anyway. It's tiresome to see "favorite removed"

- Remove the icon limit. I hate when I'm putting icons up and then at a certain number it just stops scripting an icon and turns into just the username like :derpcaticon:

- Like said earlier, fix tags. Now there are too many categories of cats and dogs but it's still missing things like lemurs. like what. And then we have tags that are NEVER used?

If I think of anything else, I'll complain n stuff.
but really guys, even though it sounds like I have a lot to change, I still really like FA compared to a lot of art sites. My favorite feature with FA is that it DOESN'T have a front-page popularity. I hate that so much. Or like, a subscription system like people with subs are better. B/


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 3, 2012)

I think there's a whole forum dedicated to people who like to repeat make stupid suggestions. This thread is rather redundant.
_Can_, or being capable of is, should not be confused with _Will_, or means of being(done).


----------



## Tayler (Jan 3, 2012)

How about it simply removes deleted content from my feeds, instead of simply alerting me that the content that used to be there was deleted.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 3, 2012)

Honestly, strike all of the suggested changes above and just go for transparency and accountability. If the administration can handle PR in a sane, decent manner for one year, that would improve the site a lot more IMO than any number of new features being tacked on.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> You can't really blame them though, there's like 200k users and a staff of less than 20, not to mention this is furries we're talking about.
> They could make a special type of rookie admin spot, *specifically for handling trouble tickets.*



That would just be a regular admin.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 3, 2012)

Xipoid said:


> That would just be a regular admin.


Touche.
You all really do need more admins, handling trouble tickets for hundreds of thousands of users with a small staff is just ridiculous.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Touche.
> You all really do need more admins, handling trouble tickets for hundreds of thousands of users with a small staff is just ridiculous.



I would agree with that assessment. The staff seems quite small compared to the userbase it deals with.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 3, 2012)

> handling trouble tickets for hundreds of thousands of users with a small staff is just ridiculous.


 This is a little vague. 20hours(as opposed to 40 because you don't have a life) a week. This is about 2.8hours(or simply 3) hours a day you *could* spare into doing trouble tickets. Let's assume the average amount of time it takes to assess a ticket is 5minutes. This means every day, you can assess (180minutes divided by 5) 36 tickets, every week you could assess 252. This means every month, the total tickets completed by 1 staff member should be just over 1,000(1,008). As it stands, or according to this, we have 16 normal staff and 4 tech staff. This means FA should be reviewing at least 16,000-20,000TTs a month, if there are ever that many in 1 time-frame. Needless to say, this falls short of the "Hundreds of Thousands" of alleged tickets floating around from the equal amount of members.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 3, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> This is a little vague. 20hours(as opposed to 40 because you don't have a life) a week. This is about 2.8hours(or simply 3) hours a day you *could* spare into doing trouble tickets. Let's assume the average amount of time it takes to assess a ticket is 5minutes. This means every day, you can assess (180minutes divided by 5) 36 tickets, every week you could assess 252. This means every month, the total tickets completed by 1 staff member should be just over 1,000(1,008). As it stands, or according to this, we have 16 normal staff and 4 tech staff. This means FA should be reviewing at least 16,000-20,000TTs a month, if there are ever that many in 1 time-frame. Needless to say, this falls short of the "Hundreds of Thousands" of alleged tickets floating around from the equal amount of members.


That would be correct if those numbers were even close to realistic.
No-one's gonna spend half a work-week on a volunteer position, especially in combination with an education/work.
Also, on average, I'd say a ticket takes closer to 15 minutes, rather than 5 (Considering the amount of work in revisits, replies, "detective work", submission deletions, drama handling, etc etc etc.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 3, 2012)

^Replying to suggestion of more admins.

Than why not propose it to the rest of the staff then?


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 3, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> That would be correct if those numbers were even close to realistic.
> No-one's gonna spend half a work-week on a volunteer position, especially in combination with an education/work.
> Also, on average, I'd say a ticket takes closer to 15 minutes, rather than 5 (Considering the amount of work in revisits, replies, "detective work", submission deletions, drama handling, etc etc etc.


>Implying the job ever gets done right, if at all.
You're right however. It takes most people just a few seconds to realize, "Oh hey, this breaks AUP" yet the staff takes weeks/months to read their own AUP and think "Oh hey, it does."


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 3, 2012)

What if I only want to follow journal entries from certain people? I could care less about all 90 pictures they've just posted if I just watched them draw it on livestream :/


----------



## Accountability (Jan 3, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Also, on average, I'd say a ticket takes closer to 15 minutes, rather than 5 (Considering the amount of work in revisits, replies, "detective work", submission deletions, drama handling, etc etc etc.




Most of these would be non-issues if the ticket system was overhauled and replaced with _something that worked_.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ^Replying to suggestion of more admins.
> 
> Than why not propose it to the rest of the staff then?



I am fairly confident that the entire staff is aware of this, but I'll mention it anyway.





Devious Bane said:


> >Implying the job ever gets done right, if at all.
> You're right however. It takes most people just a few seconds to realize, "Oh hey, this breaks AUP" yet the staff takes weeks/months to read their own AUP and think "Oh hey, it does."



Weeks to months? That seems a little excessive. I could see that perhaps an admin wasn't clear about a particular part of the AUP and asked for clarification and perhaps it took a bit for someone to get back to them in something akin to phone tag. Also, if you're going to start deleting submissions, banning users, and policing the site you better be *damn sure* that your ruling is valid and you are fully prepared to provide evidence and documentation in support of why you've done what you've done. That's how I feel at least, and that methodology takes a good bit of extra time relative to a few seconds.

Still though, we're talking about actually handling the ticket and not just saying "oh, this breaks the AUP". It involves more than just the realization and the press of a button... and sometimes tickets are incredibly vague and don't really inform us as to the problem or who all is involved which requires the admin to get in contact with the individual that made the report and attempt to figure out what the concern is (which isn't always successful).


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 4, 2012)

Accountability said:


> Most of these would be non-issues if the ticket system was overhauled and replaced with _something that worked_.


Actually, most of that time ain't in system related work. It's in problemsolving.
Replying to a ticket is easy as can be, heck, we get a submission notification-like counter on the page, if someone replies to a ticket we worked on.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 4, 2012)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I would agree with that assessment. The staff seems quite small compared to the userbase it deals with.



I'm pretty sure when I said that I got a bunch of people disagreeing with me. Dragoneer wouldn't even comment on what I said.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 4, 2012)

We do need more manpower. I think I've been consistent in saying that.

Also, re: Writers -

What features do you want that aren't already there? I can't think of any, so i'm gonna blame my lack of imagination.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jan 4, 2012)

Summercat said:


> We do need more manpower. I think I've been consistent in saying that.
> 
> Also, re: Writers -
> 
> What features do you want that aren't already there? I can't think of any, so i'm gonna blame my lack of imagination.



The ability to go back and edit small parts of text while on site would be very nice actually.  Along side that the use of code would be nice too (if you already can't do so).


----------



## Accountability (Jan 4, 2012)

Summercat said:


> What features do you want that aren't already there? I can't think of any, so i'm gonna blame my lack of imagination.



Inline viewing for more file types (i.e. PDF pages converted to .jpgs and displayed in a book format) would be a great one. Right now, the written works part of the site is awful at best. It's 2012, there are formats other than .txt.


----------



## Ben (Jan 4, 2012)

Ask users what they want-- Somehow make them think that by asking, any of those features will actually come to pass. Repeat every few months for best results.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 4, 2012)

Ben said:


> Ask users what they want-- Somehow make them think that by asking, any of those features will actually come to pass. Repeat every few months for best results.


but a regular user made the thread.


----------



## Ben (Jan 4, 2012)

Fay V said:


> but a regular user made the thread.



No I know, I just found admins asking users in this thread, specifically writers, what they want to be a little odd, because I'm pretty sure there was a whole thread for that already. I'm sure the admin team is well aware of what users want at this point-- Asking again just comes off as a handwaving trick.

Heck, the thread is even stickied in this subforum, and is bordering on 2 years old. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/68759-Writers!-Post-Your-Site-Suggestions-Here!


----------



## Pinkuh (Jan 4, 2012)

Ben said:


> No I know, I just found admins asking users in this thread, specifically writers, what they want to be a little odd, because I'm pretty sure there was a whole thread for that already. I'm sure the admin team is well aware of what users want at this point-- Asking again just comes off as a handwaving trick.
> 
> Heck, the thread is even stickied in this subforum, and is bordering on 2 years old. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/68759-Writers!-Post-Your-Site-Suggestions-Here!



I think this may be a case of the squeaky wheel gets the oil. If people keep bringing up things in a public space... eventually they get changed... unless it's something people REALLY don't want to do. There have been plenty "No not gonna happens" but people still bring those up too XD

Maybe someone should make a sticky thread about what FA wont be doing XD..... and I'll leave that open ended.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 4, 2012)

Pinkuh said:


> Maybe someone should make a sticky thread about what FA wont be doing XD..... and I'll leave that open ended.


Oh you.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Jan 5, 2012)

Actually follow through and impliment the updates, ui, and new features that was promised last year, and the years prior, such as folders and groups.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 5, 2012)

Summercat said:
			
		

> We do need more manpower. I think I've been consistent in saying that.



Not everyone has and we're now sitting with fewer admins than a year ago so...



			
				Summercat said:
			
		

> What features do you want that aren't already there? I can't think of any, so i'm gonna blame my lack of imagination.



And here I thought you read Flayrah.  Chiptotle recently did a review of sites for stories (http://www.flayrah.com/3734/survey-furry-story-sites#new) which ended with him ranking them.


Inkbunny (albeit with quirks)
SoFurry 2.0
FurRag
SoFurry 1.0
Magenta crayon on toilet paper
Fur Affinity
Personally I prefer both SoFurry 2.0's story abilities over Inkbunny but that's neither here nor there. You'll learn all sorts of reasons why people like some sites and not others.
Also of interest to FA staff is that a suggestion was made for SF (for a feature FA lacks, surprise) and it was added to the site within a week. Admittedly we don't know if that was the first time it was suggested and it probably wasn't but it's still impressive, especially considering after the new feature was added and feedback was given it was changed that day to better fit what was asked for.


----------



## RougaFang (Jan 5, 2012)

well i suggest that when wanting to remove faves, there should be a multiple fave remove option than having to remove them one at a time


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 5, 2012)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> stuff





> FAâ€™s biggest issue is the perception that its administrative staff is so dysfunctional they make the Kardashians look like the Brady Bunch.


Fucking lol'd.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 5, 2012)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> And here I thought you read Flayrah.  Chiptotle recently did a review of sites for stories (http://www.flayrah.com/3734/survey-furry-story-sites#new) which ended with him ranking them.



And how exactly does a subjective ranking of story sites say anything about what features writers on FA want to see? Just saying.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 5, 2012)

quoting_mungo said:
			
		

> And how exactly does a subjective ranking of story sites say anything  about what features writers on FA want to see? Just saying.



It doesn't. How would it? That was just to point out that FA is considered bad by writers. Of course you might have a problem because you just stopped reading there and/or didn't follow the link. If you had kept reading, even just my post, you would have found the line "You'll learn all sorts of reasons why people like some sites and not others" referring to in the article, which discusses the positive and negative aspects of each site, i.e. the sort of features writers want on a site they use for posting stories. See how much more sense it makes if you read the entire post instead of just a single line?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 5, 2012)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Of course you might have a problem because you just stopped reading there and/or didn't follow the link. [...] See how much more sense it makes if you read the entire post instead of just a single line?



You do realize I've written comments on that article, right? (And that there's a huge difference between reading and quoting - I'm sorry if you were confused by me quoting only the part of your post that was directly relevant to what I was saying.) I know full well it's a subjective run-down of features that does very little actual comparing. If InkBunny is supposedly the best of the lot, does this mean writers on FA want the god-awful faux pagination shit? I sure don't. Slightly bigger text might be nice but aside from that _I don't actually have much of a problem with FA's interface_ (aside from possibly a lack of documentation). Making a 120x120 thumbnail with e.g. a title and keywords on it is not hard, and frankly I'd rather have that than the hassle a friend had trying to upload stories to IB in a way that made them both visible on-site and downloadable.

Add to that the fact that "writers on $site" will be a subtly different audience depending on the value of $site. Writers on Yiffstar were certainly a very different lot than writers on FurRag.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 5, 2012)

* Asks a question to elaborate on a vague statement made by someone

* Gets jumped by people for daring to do so

I wonder why I always hesistate to post into these things. 

For the record, Yiffstar (and now SoFurry) has been the premier place for *Stories*. I'm not looking for strategies on how to put them out of business in that regard. I wasn't looking for ways to blast someone out of the water (so the subjective ranking of sites by usability for authors kinda is aside the point).

I'm looking for ways to improve things for FA users, and since writing was brought up and I couldn't think of anything, I asked for further info. In retrospect, being able to edit the files in-line was kind of obvious, but Accountabilitys suggestion was, well, not too obvious. To me. Cause I'm a derp at times.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 5, 2012)

quoting_mungo said:
			
		

> You do realize I've written comments on that article, right? (And that  there's a huge difference between reading and quoting - I'm sorry if you  were confused by me quoting only the part of your post that was  directly relevant to what I was saying.) I know full well it's a  subjective run-down of features that does very little actual comparing.  If InkBunny is supposedly the best of the lot, does this mean writers on  FA want the god-awful faux pagination shit? I sure don't. Slightly  bigger text might be nice but aside from that _I don't actually have much of a problem with FA's interface_  (aside from possibly a lack of documentation). Making a 120x120  thumbnail with e.g. a title and keywords on it is not hard, and frankly  I'd rather have that than the hassle a friend had trying to upload  stories to IB in a way that made them both visible on-site and  downloadable.



I didn't realise you'd replied on it, though looking now I see you did to one of my posts. While it doesn't compare features exactly it's still useful because you have both the criticisms of sites (so things you don't want a site to do) and it praises certain features (which are then ones which will probably be good to have). IB's story view was called "unusual" so it's probably not a great way to go (I don't like it myself) but the ability to search story text is praised and so would be a feature you'd want to include. I'm not sure what the hassle with making IB stories downloadable is, though I doubt mine are since I just upload a blank .txt and rather paste the story directly (which, incidentally, is what I think FA should do). 



			
				Summercat said:
			
		

> * Asks a question to elaborate on a vague statement made by someone
> 
> * Gets jumped by people for daring to do so
> 
> I wonder why I always hesistate to post into these things.



I wasn't trying to 'jump' you. I was just posting something I thought would be useful, especially since you can see how people have reacted to different designs.


----------



## Tyvara_Panther (Jan 5, 2012)

There's a thread in this very forum that asks writers what we wanted for FA. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/68759-Writers!-Post-Your-Site-Suggestions-Here It has a long list of what we'd like that has been compiling since 2010. Every time someone loads the Site Discussion Forum it's there Stickied, for everyone to see.
This is why writers feel neglected on FA, no one even knows there are suggestions made by us in the same forum we're using right now!

No one needs to put anyone out of business; but it's wonderful and useful to have cross-promotion across multiple sites that offer a pleasant reading experience, and provide a reach to a wider audience. And what's the harm in making it a better upload experience for us? After all .txt isn't a friend to either reader or writer, and downloads are just a pain as a reader.

Not jumpin', just sayin'.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 5, 2012)

There's an entire thread dedicated to writers posting suggestions, so I would recommend checking that out first.


----------



## Pinkuh (Jan 5, 2012)

RougaFang said:


> well i suggest that when wanting to remove faves, there should be a multiple fave remove option than having to remove them one at a time



THIS HOLY SHIT THIS!!!!!!

And not just for Favs. We need it for all submissions as well. 

I imagine a system where you can delete a bunch of things from your account, and it will hold in a "Soft delete" section on your page, where people can't access it, and if you have a change of heart you can add it back up. The Holdover would be 30 days then you could have the option of removing the works permanently. And if you wanted to hold them in the soft delete section indefinitely you could. 

That right there would be a DREAM COME TRUE.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 5, 2012)

Add a comechat option to the forum so people can converse with each other easier and not have to use programs like Skype, MSN etc.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 5, 2012)

I  just want shit to be done, not procrastination, delays and excuses (especially on the internals of the website).


----------



## Pinkuh (Jan 5, 2012)

Glaice said:


> I  just want shit to be done, not procrastination, delays and excuses (especially on the internals of the website).



We all do. But, we can't have that. 

The only excuses happening right now on all these big projects is Real life getting in the way with the to do lists. Which can't be helped. And no amount of pointing it out is going to make any person's IRL boss go "HEY MAN I HEAR YOU NEED TO WORK ON THIS PERSONAL PROJECT OF YOURS OR YOUR USERS WILL HANG YOU... HERE TAKE A MONTH OFF TO FIX EVERYTHING WE LOVE YOU!" (though holy shit I want a boss like that!)

This is sure to be followed by the typical "THEN GET MORE PEOPLE" line... but you can't exactly get more people, when the people that would GET more people are currently indisposed with IRL shit to do. It's an endless loop yes, but there it stands.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 5, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Add a comechat option to the forum so people can converse with each other easier and not have to use programs like Skype, MSN etc.


I believe FA already has something called an IRC, you should look into that.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 5, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> I believe FA already has something called an IRC, you should look into that.



Can you give me a link so I can see this? But this is a Built in comechat option I am talking about. Think about it you can converse on the forum without using a program.


----------



## Ben (Jan 5, 2012)

Pinkuh said:


> We all do. But, we can't have that.
> 
> The only excuses happening right now on all these big projects is Real life getting in the way with the to do lists. Which can't be helped. And no amount of pointing it out is going to make any person's IRL boss go "HEY MAN I HEAR YOU NEED TO WORK ON THIS PERSONAL PROJECT OF YOURS OR YOUR USERS WILL HANG YOU... HERE TAKE A MONTH OFF TO FIX EVERYTHING WE LOVE YOU!" (though holy shit I want a boss like that!)



I think the one glaring issue with FA is that, it isn't anybody's top priority. Here you have a website that's at the forefront of a 2 million person strong culture, and it's treated like a hobby site only a few hundred people visit. The massive problem with FA is that it's not run like a business, despite there being a shitload of money in doing so. Merchandising, increasing your relevance so you can charge more for ads, offering premium features-- There's so much FA could be doing to actually make itself a profitable venture, and yet, it doesn't happen. All we ever hear is that "Oh, well real life gets in the way sometimes," and I just have to ask-- How are you going to own a site with over half a million users on it, and not have it be your real life? As if the people who run Tumblr, Facebook, Twitter or Youtube just did it on the side, instead of going and realizing "Hey, we might be on to something here!" 

But FA doesn't. And that honestly, is why I think it'll be dead in a few years, if not sooner. There's literally no evidence of a long-term plan, just living day by day, hoping people can just be content with an absolutely stagnant site until FA withers and dies. You can argue against this and explain why I'm wrong-- I'm just saying that, from the outside, it just looks like everything's being made up as things go along, if anything even gets made up at all.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 5, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Can you give me a link so I can see this? But this is a Built in comechat option I am talking about. Think about it you can converse on the forum without using a program.



http://help.furaffinity.net/article/AA-00201/9/Fur-Affinity-IRC-Chat.html

You could use an in-browser chat add on.




Ben said:


> I think the one glaring issue with FA is that, it isn't anybody's top priority. Here you have a website that's at the forefront of a 2 million person strong culture, and it's treated like a hobby site only a few hundred people visit. The massive problem with FA is that it's not run like a business, despite there being a shitload of money in doing so. Merchandising, increasing your relevance so you can charge more for ads, offering premium features-- There's so much FA could be doing to actually make itself a profitable venture, and yet, it doesn't happen. All we ever hear is that "Oh, well real life gets in the way sometimes," and I just have to ask-- How are you going to own a site with over half a million users on it, and not have it be your real life? As if the people who run Tumblr, Facebook, Twitter or Youtube just did it on the side, instead of going and realizing "Hey, we might be on to something here!"
> 
> But FA doesn't. And that honestly, is why I think it'll be dead in a few years, if not sooner. There's literally no evidence of a long-term plan, just living day by day, hoping people can just be content with an absolutely stagnant site until FA withers and dies. You can argue against this and explain why I'm wrong-- I'm just saying that, from the outside, it just looks like everything's being made up as things go along, if anything even gets made up at all.



I don't believe FA's mission ever involved turning a profit, but such a model would engender a competitive spirit. Whether or not that would succeed is up for debate.


----------



## Pinkuh (Jan 5, 2012)

Ben said:


> I think the one glaring issue with FA is that, it isn't anybody's top priority. Here you have a website that's at the forefront of a 2 million person strong culture, and it's treated like a hobby site only a few hundred people visit. The massive problem with FA is that it's not run like a business, despite there being a shitload of money in doing so. Merchandising, increasing your relevance so you can charge more for ads, offering premium features-- There's so much FA could be doing to actually make itself a profitable venture, and yet, it doesn't happen. All we ever hear is that "Oh, well real life gets in the way sometimes," and I just have to ask-- How are you going to own a site with over half a million users on it, and not have it be your real life? As if the people who run Tumblr, Facebook, Twitter or Youtube just did it on the side, instead of going and realizing "Hey, we might be on to something here!"
> 
> But FA doesn't. And that honestly, is why I think it'll be dead in a few years, if not sooner. There's literally no evidence of a long-term plan, just living day by day, hoping people can just be content with an absolutely stagnant site until FA withers and dies. You can argue against this and explain why I'm wrong-- I'm just saying that, from the outside, it just looks like everything's being made up as things go along, if anything even gets made up at all.



FA is run, how FA is run. Sure it could be a profitable business site, but it's probably not going to be. As much as people want to push for that, it can't be at this point.

All you'll ever hear is real life gets in the way sometimes, because... well... it does! There aren't two ways about it. And I know that's a severely disappointing answer, but like I said in my previous post... it can't be helped. No amount of wanting a different answer is going to change the answer you get.

All of those places started as projects that were geared towards the mainstream. We are a niche site and in 5 years we have gotten only (and I say only with reason) 500,000 accounts (which translates to about 300,000 active users.) We are growing at a very SLOW and even pace compared to the social media companies out there.  Every single one of the companies listed grew exponentially due not only to their appeal to the main stream, but the amount of people they had coming in offering corporate funding (read venture capitalists). Facebook is a monster. They have over 600,000,000 active accounts. Twitter is no better (thought I think their range is more in the 300,000,000's). You can not compare them to us, because of their main stream bend. No venture capitalist in his right mind would look at FA and say "hey this is growing fast enough and has enough people that I am going to risk my wealth and help them create a steady stream of monetization"

So No, FA is not onto anything. It's still a hobby site compared to the big fish in the sea, and can still be run as such.

Will it be dead in a few years? I have no idea. People have been saying that it was going to die since it started, so I tend to take opinions like that with a grain of salt. So do all the admins of the site. People think that by saying that, or that by saying that (Insert site name here) is better then FA, that it's somehow going to push the people that work on the site to get on with things. 

It wont. See the whole IRL thing.

I am not going to argue against you and say that you are wrong in every aspect because your post does hold truths. But they are truths based on your opinion. And while they are indeed valuable, they don't necessarily hit on what FA is in the grand scheme of things.

also... FYI.... Things ARE being made up as they go along. Most things in life are.

Edit: Also as a note, no corporate entity in their right mind would support FA anyway because we host porn. Even sites that host generic porn have issues getting any sort of funding. Outside sources of money are what made the social media companies what they are. FA doesn't, and will not have that.


----------



## timoran (Jan 5, 2012)

The best thing that could happen to FA is for a competing site, worth its salt, to come along that could replace FA. IB and SF aren't that site and there's no mass migration going on. Sorry, but the simple, utilitarian structure to FA is what people want, not gaudy sites like IB and SF. I don't really want the new FA interface, although I do want for FA to just one time deliver something that was promised.


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 6, 2012)

How about a guide on using the tags ([tag][/tag]) in journals/profiles etc. You know, so I can like, change the colors of the text. Or is there one already and I'm totally blind?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2012)

How about getting rid of all these "RE: RE: RE: RE: RE: RE: message" titles in my PM's?

That's a really easy thing to fix...

(if the first four characters are "RE: "...)


----------



## Kihari (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's a nice one-liner fix that's always bothered me: I would assume that, after editing a journal, most folks don't want to go right back to the goddamn journal editing page after they hit the _click here to continue_ link. Returning to the journal page itself would be more intuitive; if I wanted to check over my changes while on the editing page, I would have done it already.

/nitpicking



The_Mask said:


> How about a guide on using the tags ([tag][/tag]) in journals/profiles etc. You know, so I can like, change the colors of the text. Or is there one already and I'm totally blind?



There's http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426

Not sure if it's been rewritten for the help wiki, but I can't be assed to look since, when in doubt, ^this one always tells me whatever I need to know.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 6, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> How about a guide on using the tags ([tag][/tag]) in journals/profiles etc. You know, so I can like, change the colors of the text. Or is there one already and I'm totally blind?



Though not exactly advertised, yak's latest journal is one.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 6, 2012)

Xipoid said:


> Though not exactly advertised, yak's latest journal is one.



It's also linked as a sticky on this very forum, since it's been asked so much. While it *can* be better integrated into the site or wiki as well.


----------



## Accountability (Jan 6, 2012)

Someone should add a [help] link next to the editor for journals and profiles that takes you to Yak's journal or that forum post.

That would take all of _two minutes_ to do.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 6, 2012)

We should add more prompts to confirm prompts that exist for prompts.


----------



## MandertehPander (Jan 9, 2012)

Everything.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 9, 2012)

And then some.


----------

